# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  برنامه ی بلند مدتم بهم ریخته

## fatemeh96

سلام بچه ها خوبین؟؟
من امسال دومین باره ک میخوام کنکور بدم
پشت کنکوری هستم در واقع
شروع خوبی داشتم
تا اینکه آزمونای قلم چی شروع شدن و یه هفته از برنامه ی خودم جا موندم
الان میخوام طبق قلم چی پیش برم ولی واسه من خیلی اردیبهشت دیره
از طرفی برنامه ی خودمم نمیدونم درسته
تواناییشو داشتم
انگیزشم داشتم
همین که برنامم بهم ریخت دیگه دوست ندارم درس بخونم
الان جمعه آزمون دارم ولی اصلا هیچ انگیزه  و برنامه ای واسه خوندن ندارم
نمیدونم چیکار کنم

از طرفی هم توانایی و هم تلاش واسه یه برنامه ی درست رو دارم
 تو رو خدا بگین من چیکار کنم
از طرفی ترازامم نمیخوام زیر 6 بشن

کسی میتونه واسه برنامه ی بلند مدت منو راهنمایی کنه؟

(فقط نگین قلم چی خواهشا )

----------


## fatemeh96

پیش چند تا مشاور هم رفتم
هر کدوم به جای کارشون میلنگه 
یکی میگه تا اردیبهشت تموم کن 
یکی میگه روزی 6 ساعت تا عید!!!!
هیچ کودومشون نرمال نیستن

----------


## fatemeh96

@درسا20 @yasintabriz @AGHA JAVAD

----------


## fatemeh96

@D.A.A  @behnam10alipour

----------


## ata.beheshti

به برنامه قلمچی اعتماد کن اما ترجیحا زیست رو یبار خودت تموم کن تا عید...

----------


## POOYAE

صد بار در این انجمن گفته شد که از برنامه ی موسسه ها استفاده کنید بخصوص قلمچی ( مشاور های تهران و شهرهای بزرگ هم نمیان برنامه سالانه بریزن  :Yahoo (21):  حالا یه دانش آموز که هیچ تجربه ای نداره بیاد برنامه سالانه بریزه ) /  در مورد مشکل تون هم باید بگم آزمون قلمچی رو باید شخصی سازی کنین ( یه سرچ کنید در مورد شخصی سازی آزمون کلی مطلب و فایل هست )  . نمیشه که آزمون قلمچی بدین بعد از برنامه شم استفاده نکنید بعد تراز بالای 6000 هم بخوایین  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## sis413

فاطمه جان مهمترازاینکه چه برنامه ایرو میخونی اینه که برنامه رو درست اجرا کنی یه برنامه ای که مناسب نیست خ بهترازاینه که بخای3-4تا برنامه درستو بخونی شما برنامه خودتو ول کن طبق قلم چی پیش برو که بتونی با آزموناخودتو محک بزنی درسته دیرتر تموم میشه ولی مطمئنی برنامه ای که اجرا میکنی حساب شدس

----------


## fatemeh96

آخه من هیچ اعتمادی به قلم چی ندارم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## amirl

شما چندتا آزمون با قلمچی بیا جلو اونوقت اگه دیدی توانایی و وقتش رو داری از قلمچی بزن جلو و زودتر تموم کن
نگران نرسیدن به برنامه هم نباشید چون قلمچی اینقدر برگشت به عقب داره که میتونید جبران کنید

----------


## sis413

> آخه من هیچ اعتمادی به قلم چی ندارم


چرا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
شاید قلم چی آزمونای خوبی نداشته باشه ولی برنامه خوبی داره

----------


## fatemeh96

خب الان من هی دارم چیزایی ک بلدمو  تکرار میکنم
یه ماهه دارم احمتال و ترکیبات ریاضی میخونم
که پارسال تو کنکور همه ی تستاشو درست زدم
از طرفی مقاطع مخروطی و انتگرال که من هیچی بلد نیستم ازش افتاده بعد عید  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## fatemeh96

> شما چندتا آزمون با قلمچی بیا جلو اونوقت اگه دیدی توانایی و وقتش رو داری از قلمچی بزن جلو و زودتر تموم کن
> نگران نرسیدن به برنامه هم نباشید چون قلمچی اینقدر برگشت به عقب داره که میتونید جبران کنید



آخه من الان دوست دارم تستای سال سوم رو بزنم و سال سومم رو تکمیل کنم
ولی مجبورم هی بشینم نظریه های اتمی مسخره ی اول شیمی 2 و احتمال و گوارش بخونم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## POOYAE

گفتم شخصی سازی کنید  :Yahoo (21):  مثلا من در درس زیست برای زیست گیاهی مهر و ماه رو دارم این کتاب حدود 200 ص داره . در برنامه م گذاشتم هر روز حدود 2 - 3 ص بخونم که مطمئنن تا دو یا سه ماه دیگه تموم میشه ( 15% - 20 % ) / یا درسی مثل عربی نیاز نیس تا عید طول بدم آموزشش رو چون عربی بیشتر تست میخواد و ... مشکل شما اینه فک میکنید که کل مطالب ریاضیات ( 100% مطالب ) میفته بعد عید  :Yahoo (21):  که این فکر اشتباه س . ببینید چند درس میتونید تا عید یا اسفند تموم بکنید اما اینکه همه ی دروس تموم کنید خیلی بده چرا ؟ چون بعد از عید تا کنکور 4 ماه وقت هست و دیگه نمیدونید چیکار کنید و از درس زده میشید

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> سلام بچه ها خوبین؟؟
> من امسال دومین باره ک میخوام کنکور بدم
> پشت کنکوری هستم در واقع
> شروع خوبی داشتم
> تا اینکه آزمونای قلم چی شروع شدن و یه هفته از برنامه ی خودم جا موندم
> الان میخوام طبق قلم چی پیش برم ولی واسه من خیلی اردیبهشت دیره
> از طرفی برنامه ی خودمم نمیدونم درسته
> تواناییشو داشتم
> انگیزشم داشتم
> ...


خب شما مشکلتون اینه که میخواید سریعتر از قلمچی تموم کنید ؟ اینکه مشکل نیست ! هر هفته بیشتر از سرفصل ازمون بخونید یا اصن دوتا زوج درسها رو با هم بخونید ! اگه تونستید که تا نیم سال اول پایه + نصف پیش رو بستید . اگه نتونستید هم نتونستید دیگه ... فقط سرفصل ازمون رو بخونید .

----------


## fatemeh96

> خب شما مشکلتون اینه که میخواید سریعتر از قلمچی تموم کنید ؟ اینکه مشکل نیست ! هر هفته بیشتر از سرفصل ازمون بخونید یا اصن دوتا زوج درسها رو با هم بخونید ! اگه تونستید که تا نیم سال اول پایه + نصف پیش رو بستید . اگه نتونستید هم نتونستید دیگه ... فقط سرفصل ازمون رو بخونید .




تازه از بهمن بشینم پیش 2 شروع کنم؟  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> تازه از بهمن بشینم پیش 2 شروع کنم؟


ادبیات که اکثر موضوعاتش مشترکه فقط قرابت رو باید درس به درس تستاشو بزنید که اونم میشه راحت جلو زد ! عربی هم که فقط پایست . انگلیسی رو میتونید راحت تمومش کنید تا عید . دین و زندگی اصلا پیشنهاد نمیشه الان بخونید و بذارید کنار ...

برا فیزیک بشینید دو فصل آخر رو بخونید . بقیش رو با کانون پیش برید چون مطالبش ترکیبیه . برا ریاضی انتگرال و مقاطع مخروطی رو نوبت اول بخونید بقیش رو با کانون پیش برید . برا زیست پیش دو رو میشه کامل خوند ولی خب سنگینه . مخصوصا 8 به بعد . شیمی دو هم همین وضع رو داره . میتونید فعلا پایه هاش رو بخونید که همون موقع راحت بتونید تست بزنید .

----------


## dorsa20

> سلام بچه ها خوبین؟؟
> من امسال دومین باره ک میخوام کنکور بدم
> پشت کنکوری هستم در واقع
> شروع خوبی داشتم
> تا اینکه آزمونای قلم چی شروع شدن و یه هفته از برنامه ی خودم جا موندم
> الان میخوام طبق قلم چی پیش برم ولی واسه من خیلی اردیبهشت دیره
> از طرفی برنامه ی خودمم نمیدونم درسته
> تواناییشو داشتم
> انگیزشم داشتم
> ...


برا چی فکر میکنید اردیبهشت دیره براتون؟

----------


## fatemeh96

> برا چی فکر میکنید اردیبهشت دیره براتون؟



پیام دادم

----------


## ata.beheshti

چرا انفد عجله میکنید...خوب دوتا زوج درسو باهم بخونین تا بهمن تمام پایه تمومه...

----------


## ayl

> چرا انفد عجله میکنید...خوب دوتا زوج درسو باهم بخونین تا بهمن تمام پایه تمومه...


یعنی درسارو دوتادوتا بخونه، دوتا تموم شد دوتا دیگه شروع کنه؟

----------


## ata.beheshti

> یعنی درسارو دوتادوتا بخونه، دوتا تموم شد دوتا دیگه شروع کنه؟


نه منظور دوم سوم باهم پیش بری جلو...

----------


## mohammad.sa

منم با قلمچی پیش میرم همه درس ها به جز زیست.خیلی قابل اعتماده.یک سال ی عمر زندگیه الکی با فکرای اشتباه بی راهه نرین.امتحان پس داد برنامش حداقل.موفق باشین ایشالا

----------

